# Casting Clinic - 9pm Saturday 5/18 Miraflores park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Casting Clinic - 9am Saturday 5/18 Miraflores park*

How to deal with heavy flies and how to cast sinking lines.

This clinic will revolve around heavy flyes. They can be a pain in the butt to cast and sometimes they hit our rods with predictable outcome. Sinking lines are a chore too and we will work with that problem.


----------

